# "Connectivity" problem with app



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

I keep getting a red bar that says I have network connectivity problems and to check my Internet connection, even when I have four bars. Any one else experiencing this? I may just download the app again.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Dawn Tower said:


> I keep getting a red bar that says I have network connectivity problems and to check my Internet connection, even when I have four bars. Any one else experiencing this? I may just download the app again.


 I get that often as well. It's typically when i'm doing something like switching between wifi and my data connection or something like that. I don't think it's an app issue just how it connects.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Make sure you turn off wifi while you drive. Sometimes my phone will connect to xfinitywifi or cablewifi while I am delivering and then lose the connection in five or so seconds since Im on the go. That alone will mess up your connection as your phone jumps from data to wifi back to data.


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

It's definitely not a WiFi issue, since I almost never use it, so it's usually off. Maybe it's AT&T. I missed a shift today because it wouldn't connect.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Dawn Tower said:


> It's definitely not a WiFi issue, since I almost never use it, so it's usually off. Maybe it's AT&T. I missed a shift today because it wouldn't connect.


Did you do a hard reset of your phone? That helps me too when I'm in an area with poor connectivity.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I was just getting ready to suggest the reboot as well! Usually fixes most problems. Of course it could be something else but if it just started happening and wasn't happening before it most likely not the app itself. 
I have to reboot almost every day after a route. For some reason the app get's it "hooks" into my GPS and won't let go. 2 different phones the same thing.
Lately i've been having a problem right after I finish my first drop for a route. The app will give me the "routing failed" notice and won't give me a route, so I have to reboot the phone, not just log out and back in.


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

I figured it out. I have a new Samsung Active, and the app doesn't run well while I have the phone in power saving mode. Turned off the power save option, now everything runs great.


----------

